# Kindle DX skinned with DecalGirl 'radiosity'



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

Howdy -

I haven't yet seen anyone post up pictures of a DX skinned, so I thought I might finally get around to delurking and share mine with everyone.

> *DecalGirl*

Obligatory before picture (front):









And the back-before:









The DecalGirl sticker-sheet:


The 'after' front:


The 'after' back:


And just for good measure, the front again, this time with text instead of the screensaver:


I was quite impressed with the decal, and how it was only sticky after applying pressure... it was easy to position pieces and I even took both the large front and back decals off completely a few times each to reposition them with no problem. Quite a fantastic adhesive they use, no residue on the device, and it can be applied multiple times.

I may end up posting my version of a review of the DecalGirl skin after I continue to use it for a few more days.

Cheers.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful.  The before and after pics show how much better it looks with a skin...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm so glad you posted your pics.  I have been wanting to see a skinned DX.  
I like the skin you picked.  Do you have it in a cover as well?
deb


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't yet have a cover for it.

I'm waiting for the redesigned Amazon DX cover to come out.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Be sure to post pics when you do get it.  
thanks,
deb


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

You got it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is beautiful. Such an elegant style.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. I like that skin.

We have it on our Wii and remotes.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

ruggie said:


> I don't yet have a cover for it.
> 
> I'm waiting for the redesigned Amazon DX cover to come out.


Redesigned Amazon DX cover?


----------



## ruggie (Jul 4, 2009)

jazzi said:


> Redesigned Amazon DX cover?


Well, I'm not sure how accurate this is, but I found this review posted for Amazon's DX case:



> 1.0 out of 5 stars
> I loved this until it cracked my Kindle
> July 10, 2009
> By Margaret A. Burnett
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/review/R2M9GCALPPA6AX/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Really neat skin. Hope you enoy it!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

That looks really nice.
I have my KDX skin here but haven't put it on yet.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## effalicious (Jul 17, 2009)

That skin is awesome, I was looking at something similar for my own.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That looks very nice, I want to try a  black skin next.


----------

